
Under 9000 and Starting Up - Anon84
http://www.sproutly.com/2008/10/18/under-9000-and-starting-up/
======
angstrom
The idea that there is ever a bad time to do a startup is ridiculous. There
are horrible times to attempt an exit. During the crash would be one of them.

~~~
Anon84
Now might be a bad time to do a start up that deals with sub prime mortgage
backed "securities"... ;)

Seriously, though... the idea is the key, not the "time"

~~~
Prrometheus
People have been trying to raise money for distressed debt funds since
mid-2007. One of these times they could get the timing right, although
investor cash might be drying up for them.

------
michaelneale
I think the point he almost makes about there not being many jobs anyway is a
good one. when there are lots of well paying jobs, there is social pressure to
take one.

When things are quiet, there is less of that pressure to go get a nice job,
and you can take your time (kind of forced to).

I think someone else mentioned it here as "someone else moved your cheese" - I
like that.

------
sh3l1
Obligatory it's UNDER 9000 post.

